# Various Butterflies, Moths, and Other Bugs



## Taceas (May 17, 2006)

Here are a few shots of the winged beauties I've taken the past few years. 

Enjoy!

Luna Moth male:













Question Mark Butterfly:













Viceroy Butterfly (he was skittish hence the slightly blurred shot):







Tiger Swallowtail on a Lilac:







Zebra Swallowtail lapping up fermented mulberry juice:







Tiger Swallowtail on American Plum:







Regal Moth:







Little 1/3" Green Moth of unknown identity:







Fiery Searcher found drowned in a bucket:













Mantid pics:


----------



## HuonHengChai (May 20, 2006)

Nice pictures, do you keep these insects?


----------



## stonemantis (May 20, 2006)

Very nice mantids.


----------



## Taceas (May 20, 2006)

No, I don't keep them. Not everyone keeps such beauties caged, they fly free as they were intended around here.

They're just pics of wild 'bugs' in the yard.


----------

